# Our first FA signing splash.



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

We all know it's coming in the next couple of years. So who do you think our team should go after? A few solid role players? Maybe Andres Nocioni, Mickael Pietrus, Josh Howard, or maybe even Chris Kamen? Or should we go big and try for a star? Paul Pierce, Chris Bosh, Rashard Lewis, or maybe even as crazy as Wade, 'Melo, or Nowitzki? These guys are all FA's in 2007. The 2006 group is.. meh..


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> We all know it's coming in the next couple of years. So who do you think our team should go after? A few solid role players? Maybe Andres Nocioni, Mickael Pietrus, Josh Howard, or maybe even Chris Kamen? Or should we go big and try for a star? Paul Pierce, Chris Bosh, Rashard Lewis, or maybe even as crazy as Wade, 'Melo, or Nowitzki? These guys are all FA's in 2007. The 2006 group is.. meh..


Nocioni and Pietrus might be available; depending on how well they do for their teams between now and then will determine whether Chicago and Golden State makes serious efforts to keep them. Howard and Kamen will not be available--do you really think Dallas and the Clips will let them go? Not a chance; the minute their contracts are up for renewal, their teams will have them re-signed.

Paul Pierce has been beaten down by the disaster that is Boston. He would've been worth going mad for even a couple years ago, but not now and definitely not two years from now. 

Bosh...That'd be wonderful, and the Raptors have a long history of letting top talent get away from them. If they've learned from their mistakes with Carter and McGrady--gotten decent help for their star--Bosh won't be available. If they haven't--and _if_ Charlotte's willing to pay a lot of money--they'll lose him, and Charlotte may as well have him as anyone else. :biggrin: 

Forget Wade, 'Melo and Dirk. They're all the cornerstones of their teams, and no way the Heat, Nuggets or Mavs let them go. These are franchise players, guys who're expected to hold their clubs together for years to come. No way they'd be allowed to leave--and their team owners have deep pockets, deeper than the Bobcats'.

You're right about '06, BTW; there's not a lot there that'd be worth much, not even a really nice middle-of-the-roader to replace Okafor, should Charlotte want to get rid of his eternally injured butt. Realistically, unless the team wants to go into holding pattern til '07, the only decent option is to develop what's already in Charlotte instead of looking to/hoping for outside help.

...though Adam Morrison _would_ be nice.....

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Bosh...That'd be wonderful, and the Raptors have a long history of letting top talent get away from them. If they've learned from their mistakes with Carter and McGrady--gotten decent help for their star--Bosh won't be available. If they haven't--and if Charlotte's willing to pay a lot of money--they'll lose him, and Charlotte may as well have him as anyone else.


Hands off, he's going to the Bulls! . The recent signing of Colangelo has me worried though, he has an intelligent basketball mind and I have no doubt he'll turn that franchise around, though in time to save Bosh might be a different story. Though the only way I see him leaving is via S&T as Toronto would match any offer. Now this is the million dollar question, where does he end up? The Lakers, Orlando, Bulls, Charlotte are just the highlights of the teams most likely to go after him, they will be clamoring to offer the Raptors everything including the kitchen sink.



> Nocioni and Pietrus might be available


I don't see Nocioni being available, as if Chicago doesn't reup him, I see him going back to Europe or heading to San Antonio. Pietrus is another playing I'm hoping that heads to either of my two favourite teams, given the opportunity I do feel he'll "explode" in the term, pretty much in the same style as his fellow frenchmen Diaw.



> Paul Pierce has been beaten down by the disaster that is Boston. He would've been worth going mad for even a couple years ago, but not now and definitely not two years from now.


Pierce is playing the best ball of his life, the only thing that stops him from going to the 'Cats is the fact that when he leaves Boston, it's to a contender.



> Howard and Kamen will not be available--do you really think Dallas and the Clips will let them go? Not a chance; the minute their contracts are up for renewal, their teams will have them re-signed.


Kaman would be a great pickup for anyone, it's scary to think he's become one of the top centers in the league, as the first thought comes to mind is what he was like when he came into the league, ugh.
Howard is an interesting case, he could decide to leave to get a bigger piece of the action, ala Joe Johnson, or he could stay. I have no idea what he's like at the moment.

I'd also stay away from Lewis, hell of a player, only on the offensive side of things, plus he settles for too many jumpers for my liking. Also with his comments etc, he's looking at it as his major pay day, rumours have it he wants the max. A bit too steep for my liking again.

If you's can draft Morrison in 06, another big in 07, I'd be inclined to go after Diaw hard, and maybe look at David West aswell.

After the 07 offseason:
Felton, Knight
Wallace, Rush
Morrison, Diaw
West, 07 draftee, Ely 
Brezec, Okafor

Diaw would be my 6th man, he can pretty much play anywhere. West is putting up some solid numbers, and intrigues me as of late.
The 07 draftee, I won't say Oden as I do believe after this years draft you'll see a bit of an improvement, well I definitely hope to see some. The most important thing this offseason is to try and find some veteran leadership, guys similar to Antonio Davis, Adrian Griffin from ol' Chicago (before they got rid of them too hastily). See who's out of a job this offseason that could provide a stable locker room presence, and maybe they can show the youngin's a few tricks here and there. Griffin is one guy I'd definitely hunt down, as for the wing and a big, coming up short there.

But the worst thing of all, there are alot of players in 07, Lakers, Orlando, maybe even Chicago, Atlanta and Boston to highlight a few. I really do wonder how it will pan out.
*edited* Fixed some silly mistakes.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

^^ Bump
Come on people, respond dang nabbit! Looking forward to see some other people's opinions.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd love to pick up Kaman, and Pierce. Pierce will last awhile. His game isn't as much based on being athletic like VC, Kobe, Wade, ect..


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> I'd love to pick up Kaman, and Pierce. Pierce will last awhile. His game isn't as much based on being athletic like VC, Kobe, Wade, ect..


Pierce will be desperate to get out of Boston--but the reason he's desperate is that the Celts reek. If Charlotte would like to have any chance of getting him, they'd better improve mightily very quickly. Otherwise he'll be off to a contender; no way will he lock himself into a longterm contract with a team that hasnt' even got a chance to get him where he wants to go. (Unless things change rapidly for Boston, BTW, I don't see them having _any_ chance of resigning him.)

Kaman...The Clips will have him resigned within seconds of the time it's permitted. In the old days, they let good talent get away, but they finally seemed to have learned how stupid that is. After his crappy start in the League, I'm sure Sterling & Co. never expected him to become what he has; if they had, they'd've traded him for a second-round amputee pick. :laugh: Now, though, I'm sure he'll never actually see free agency--the Clips will lock him up again, no matter what it takes.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> If you's can draft Morrison in 06, another big in 07, I'd be inclined to go after Diaw hard....
> 
> After the 07 offseason:
> Felton, Knight
> ...


_If_ the TrailBlazers are still in Portland, and _if_ they end up with that first pick, they're going with Morrison--so say _The Oregonian_ and that jerk Canzano. If New York bypasses Morrison for Gay or Aldridge, the Blazers will still take him...and they'll probably be willing to deal. IOW, Portland's hearts are set on Adam Morrison, and they'll do anything to get him. Sure, he's fantastic (as a college player at least), but the Blazers may make it worth the 'Cats' while to let him go.

I can't imagine the Suns letting Boris Diaw go anywhere. He's proved to be a lot better than anybody thought he'd be--and a perfect fit in Phoenix. I'd love to have him in Charlotte, but I don't see the Suns doing anything but paying him like mad to keep him there.

Awful to say, but unless Okafor manages to stay healthy and contribute well next season, I'm all for using him as bait for somebody who will.

I like that you're keeping both Felton and Knight. By that time, their roles will probably be reversed: Felton starts, Knight comes off the bench. I like them as a point guard duo.

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> If New York bypasses Morrison for Gay or Aldridge, the Blazers will still take him...and they'll probably be willing to deal.


Chicago by all indication and logic will pass on both Gay and Morrison (the early front runners) that atleats removes one high pick on the board. As for Portland, yes they do have their sights set on him, but in a deal they'd have to offer their 07 pick aswell as this years as there isn't anyone on their roster that I would really want. Would they be willing to do that? I don't know.



> I can't imagine the Suns letting Boris Diaw go anywhere. He's proved to be a lot better than anybody thought he'd be--and a perfect fit in Phoenix. I'd love to have him in Charlotte, but I don't see the Suns doing anything but paying him like mad to keep him there.


They won't be able to pay him alot, see below:

07 garaunteed contracts *ignoring draft picks*
Marion: 16,440,000
Nash: 11,375,000
Thomas: 9,194,531
Bell: 4,800,000
Stoudamire: 13,674,375
Jones: 2,904,000

That's $58,387,906 tied up right there. Now add what's most likely another MLE sized contract to follow in the offseason, and the following players have player options for next year: Brian Grant, Eddie House and Pat Burke. The latter two are most likely are going to opt out for more.
Now when you factor in the draft picks aswell, I expect them to be around the $65-70M mark before they even resign Diaw or Barbosa, so they'll be entering luxury tax area, which would be definitely on the owners mind.

This is why I think if you go after Diaw hard, by offering him a front loaded contract, that you's could walk away with him. Everyone thought Joe Johnson wouldn't leave...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey now. I don't want the Bobcats and the Suns fighting over players!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I say trade the cap space and Okafor for KG


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> I say trade the cap space and Okafor for KG


I'd love that--but if Garnett's miserable not being on a contending team now, what do you think the chances are he'd _ever_ allow himself to be traded to Charlotte? Time's running out for KG; he wants a contender _now_, not in three years.

Laurie


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

endora60 said:


> I'd love that--but if Garnett's miserable not being on a contending team now, what do you think the chances are he'd _ever_ allow himself to be traded to Charlotte? Time's running out for KG; he wants a contender _now_, not in three years.
> 
> Laurie


Felton and KG should be enough for playoff spot in the East.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Felton and KG should be enough for playoff spot in the East.


But not enough for a championship. Think: Stockton and Malone, plus Hornacek. A truly great point guard, the best power forward to ever play the game, and a top shooting guard. Not enough.

Garnett's going to want someplace that needs only one piece--him--to go from contender to title winner.

Laurie


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

endora60 said:


> But not enough for a championship. Think: Stockton and Malone, plus Hornacek. A truly great point guard, the best power forward to ever play the game, and a top shooting guard. Not enough.
> 
> Garnett's going to want someplace that needs only one piece--him--to go from contender to title winner.
> 
> Laurie


Utah didn't have enough only because there was some guy named Jordan playing Chicago. With KG, (assuming they don't give up too much) the Bobcats are probably 2 seasons from being a championship contender.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Should we even be interested in any of these players, and would you pull off a sign and trade to get it done?
> 
> 
> Ben Wallace (Unrestricted)
> ...


Just thought I could try make this easier. Stolen from Kitty in the Knicks forum.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

WTChan said:


> Just thought I could try make this easier. Stolen from Kitty in the Knicks forum.


Thanks, WTChan. Nice steal :biggrin: And thanks to Kitty in the Knicks forum.

Ben Wallace (Unrestricted) _The Pistons will have him resigned within seconds of the time he becomes a free agent._

Al Harrington (Unrestricted) _Could be worth a look._

Jason Terry (Unrestricted) _Doubtful the Mavs will refuse to pay him to keep him. They know all about letting point guards walk._

Vladimir Radmanovic (Unrestricted) _He's doing okay for the Clips, but not enough that they'd fight to keep him. If Charlotte thinks its own big guys are going to remain hurt next season, maybe a fairly cheap pick-up like Radmanovic is a good idea._

Peja Stojakovic (Early Termination Option) _Who has the Option, Peja or the Pacers? If it's the Pacers, they won't go for that. If it's Peja, he's not going to want to move from a Playoff team to the Bobcats. He might go someplace, but it won't be Charlotte._

Nene (Restricted) _Ugh. That's all, just Ugh. I really dislike this guy's game._

Mike James (Player option) _Sad to say for Toronto, but I bet this kid's bags are already packed. Depending on Felton's medical report, it might be worth while to have James here to pick up the slack_

Bobby Jackson _Why would anybody want him at this point? I can't even see Memphis making an effort to keep him._

Joel Przyilla (Unrestricted) _Poor Blazers are going to lose their Beast; they can't afford to keep him. If the Bobcats are willing to spend a little high, he's absolutely worth it._

Speedy Claxton (Unrestricted) _I don't know enough about his game to offer an opinion._

Sam Cassell (Unrestricted) _The Clips will have him resigned as soon as it's legal to do it. Minnesota has learned this season how stupid it is to let ET walk away, and no way Sterling makes the same mistake.He's getting better as he ages._

Bonzi Wells (Unrestricted) _Locker room cancer wherever he goes. Avoid._

Michael Olowokandi (Unrestricted) _God, is he still around? No, no, a thousand times no!_

Drew Gooden (Unrestricted) _See Speedy Claxton._

Nazr Mohammed (Unrestricted) _I think the Spurs will pay him well to stay where he is. He may not be all they hoped for, but he's worthwhile enough for them to keep him._

Latrell Sprewell (Unrestricted) _Get a grip._

Tim Thomas (Unrestricted) _Suns will probably make the effort to keep him._

Keith Van Horn (Unrestricted) _See the Candy Man above._

Matt Harpring (Unrestricted) _Matt's tough, gutsy, a genuinely good guy--and he can get hot for long stretches of time. Only concern is that he gets hurt fairly regularly; with his (and Utah's) physical style of play, those injuries are a given. Larry Miller's so fed up with all his players that he's not likely to go all-out to keep Matt in Salt Lake. Definitely worth going after._

Chris Wilcox (Restricted) _I don't know how well he's been doing in Seattle since the Clips trade. No idea whether Seattle will want him enough to match an offer...but he was pretty good in LA. Worth a look if the Sonics don't want him around anymore._

Lorenzen Wright (Unrestricted) _Good guy for Memphis, but if we think Gerald Wallace is going to stay healthy enough to play, there's no point to Wright._

Trevor Ariza (Restricted) _See Speedy Claxton and Drew Gooden._

Melvin Ely (Restricted) _Charlotte should find a way to keep Melvin. He's been banged up a bit, but he's contributing well--and we need big guys bigtime._

Chucky Atkins (Unrestricted) _Feh. What a piece of crap. He's done okay in Memphis--better than in DC and LA, certainly--but he's another disciplinary problem. Not worth the aggro._

Reggie Evans (Unrestricted) _Worth a look._

Laurie


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

what does Wallace' (a swingman) health have to do with Lorenzen Wright (a Centre)?
unless you're confusing him with a different player..
i'd say for charlotte not to bother with the truly big signing till at least the 07, maybe 08 offseason. you dont wanna fill your cap up yet, especially if you're wanting to resign Okafor, Wallace AND Felton.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

different_13 said:


> what does Wallace' (a swingman) health have to do with Lorenzen Wright (a Centre)?
> unless you're confusing him with a different player..


Perhaps I am. Dunno what I was thinking this morning. Must've made sense at some point.



> i'd say for charlotte not to bother with the truly big signing till at least the 07, maybe 08 offseason. you dont wanna fill your cap up yet, especially if you're wanting to resign Okafor, Wallace AND Felton.


Okafor I'd just as soon let go; he's never going to be healthy enough to contribute over the course of a full season.
Wallace's ankle aside, he's somebody we need to keep over the long haul.
Felton...God, I hope whatever leftover injury there is from that car crash isn't a longterm thing. If it is, we need to find somebody else.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

2006 class of FA's = Ugh..


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Notable:

Ben Wallace (Unrestricted) No more needs to be said.

Al Harrington (Unrestricted) With Okafor, May, and Wallace, Charlotte doesn't need a 3 or a 4.

Jason Terry (Unrestricted) Terry will probably be re-signed. The way they're doing, Dallas would be stupid to let one of their starters go. 

Vladimir Radmanovic (Unrestricted) Clippers love him. He likes that system (he's actually getting PT opposed to his last Sonics year). Can't play SG, backup SF is not a desperate need right now. Not a priority, but would be a nice addition.

Peja Stojakovic (Early Termination Option) Doubt it.

Nene (Restricted) Okafor and Wallace are the 4s. Nene is 6'10, and not a great shot-blocker. Might not be able to play C. Although he's one of my favorite players.

Mike James (Player option) Have Felton and Knight.

Bobby Jackson (Unrestricted) " "

Joel Przyilla (Unrestricted) Charlotte is not his preferred destination. He likes Toronto. Sure, money will get him here, but he's not a player worth overpaying (then again, I don't think anyone is worth overpaying).

Speedy Claxton (Unrestricted) See Mike James.

Sam Cassell (Unrestricted) No chance.

Bonzi Wells (Unrestricted) Need shooters, not bangers.

Michael Olowokandi (Unrestricted) I'd sign him for less than MLE if that's possible. Bigger, wider, longer player than Ely. Clogs up the lane if anything.

Drew Gooden (Unrestricted) This guys is an idiot. No Bball IQ.

Nazr Mohammed (Unrestricted) Doubt he'll leave.

Latrell Sprewell (Unrestricted) *Insert 'Feed My Family' joke here*

Tim Thomas (Unrestricted) Staying

Keith Van Horn (Unrestricted) Ugh

Matt Harpring (Unrestricted) Good pickup, good lokcer room presence, good attitude. Good addition, I'd sign him.

Chris Wilcox (Restricted) We love this guy here in Seattle.

Lorenzen Wright (Unrestricted) Don't like him.

Trevor Ariza (Restricted) Gerald Wallace Jr. No.

Melvin Ely (Restricted) Dunno. What do you guys think?

Chucky Atkins (Unrestricted) See Mike James

Reggie Evans (Unrestricted) Will cause PF logjam.


----------

